# If need of a South Wales Dentdude



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Grazed my recently repainted Spider today

Dropped a plank of MDF against the rear wing. Very slight crease type dent but no broken paint or anything.

This moving & DIY malarkey just became even more stressful

Any recommendations in South Wales please?

Cheers,

Simon


----------

